# Performance Level Bestimmung



## sps_anfaenger (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich versuche mich in das Thema Bestimmung von Performance Level nach EN ISO 13849 einzulesen.
Folgende Aufgabe steht mir bevor, PL einer bestehenden SPS-gesteuerten verfahrenstechnischen Anlage zu bestimmen.

Dazu liegen mir die Stromlaufpläne und die Stücklisten vor. 
Die Not-Halt Funktion ist folgendermaßen ausgeführt:
Das Sicherheitsrelais trennt die Spannungsversorgung der SPS-Ausgänge, die die Schütze ansteuern.
Alle Pumpen werden nicht redundant, sprich von nur einem Schütz abgeschaltet. Alle Schütze und das Not-Aus Relais geben eine Rückmeldung an die SPS.
Zusätzlich habe ich 2 Antriebe (keine Pumpen) die mit FUs gesteuert werden. Die Spannungsversorgung der beiden FUs wird von einem Schütz getrennt.

Könnt Ihr mir ein Paar Tipps geben wie ich vorgehen soll und worauf ich dabei achten muss.


----------



## Lumpi (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Dein Weg den Performance Level zu ermitteln nicht machbar!
Normalerweise geht man die Sache genau von der anderen Seite her an. 
Man betrachtet die Anlage bzw. die einzelnen Sicherheitsfunktionen der Anlage nach dem Risikograf wonach sich dann der Performance Level ergibt.
Danach lässt sich dann die Architektur der Sicherheitssystem festlegen (also ein oder Zweikanalig, Diagnosedeckungsgrad etc). Hier sind je nach Performance Level verschiedenen Kategorien machbar. 
Deshalb kann man meiner Meinung nach aus dem Vorhandenen Informationen aus Stromlaufplan usw. den Performance Level nicht ableiten.


----------



## vierlagig (14 Mai 2014)

Lumpi schrieb:


> Deshalb kann man meiner Meinung nach aus dem Vorhandenen Informationen aus Stromlaufplan usw. den Performance Level nicht ableiten.



Man kann aus den Informationen und der Betrachtung der Anlage, deren Bedienung in den unterschiedlichen Lebenszyklen (Rüstung, Produktion, Wartung, etc.) und dem Studiums der Betriebs- und Bedienungsanleitung den aktuellen Perfomance Level ermitteln und einen erforderlichen PL definieren.
Allerdings macht man das nicht zwischen Tür und Angel ... die letzte Risikobewertung mit PL-Bestimmung hab ich einen versierten Externen überlassen - zu Recht!


----------



## Tommi (14 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

den erforderlichen Performancelevel PLr muss der Maschinenbauer ermitteln.
Den muss der Steuerungstechniker mit Kategorie, MTTFd, DC, CCF
erreichen.

Ist Deine Frage eine reeler Maschinenbau, dann hat Lumpi recht, ist es eine Übung
in der Schule, wäre die Frage so zulässig, aber nur als steuerungstechnische Übung,
nicht aus Sicht des Arbeitsschutzes.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## sps_anfaenger (14 Mai 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> den erforderlichen Performancelevel PLr muss der Maschinenbauer ermitteln.
> Den muss der Steuerungstechniker mit Kategorie, MTTFd, DC, CCF
> ...




Also es ist nicht möglich die Kategorie, MTTFd, DC, und CCF zu bestimmen, wenn man die Funktion der Anlage, den elektrotechnischen Aufbau der Anlage und die in der Anlage verbaute Komponenten kennt?


----------



## vierlagig (14 Mai 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> den erforderlichen Performancelevel PLr muss der Maschinenbauer ermitteln.



oder der mit der Aufgabe betraute.
und dann kommt er mit S, F und P zum PLr. (http://www.bueter-hubtische.de/performancelevel/beispiel.php)


----------



## Lumpi (14 Mai 2014)

sps_anfaenger schrieb:


> Also es ist nicht möglich die Kategorie, MTTFd, DC, und CCF zu bestimmen, wenn man die Funktion der Anlage, den elektrotechnischen Aufbau der Anlage und die in der Anlage verbaute Komponenten kennt?



Es ist möglich den PLr nach dem Aufbau der Anlage und deren Gefahren usw. zu bestimmen. Nach dem von Vierlagig verlinktem Beispiel
Dies hat aber zunächst nichts mit dem Aufbau der Steuerung zu tun.
Den Aufbau wählt man dann nach dem ermitteltem PLr aus, also ob dies zweikanalig sein muss, DC, CCf usw.
Dazu gibt es dieses Diagramm.
http://epub1.rockwellautomation.com/images/web-proof-large/DE/32255.jpg

Hier sieht man auch, das für einen ermittelten Performance Level möglicherweise mehrere Sicherheitskategorien in Frage kommen.
Also für PL d beispielsweise Kategorie 2, 3 oder auch 4


----------



## sps_anfaenger (14 Mai 2014)

Ok, muss der Maschinenbauer für die komplette Anlage den PLr festlegen oder für jede Anlagenkomponente?


----------



## Lumpi (15 Mai 2014)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe ich lehne mich jetzt nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster, mit dem was ich jetzt schreibe (bei diesen Normen und Sicherheitsgeschichten ist leider meiner Meinung nach immer viel Auslegung dabei). Daher folgende Angaben ohne Gewähr! 

Ich hab es bisher folgendermaßen gehandhabt: PL wird für jede Sicherheitsfunktion ermittelt, die es in der Anlage gibt.

Das heißt, zunächst gibt es ja mal den generellen Not-Halt der Gesamtanlage, also die Not-Halt Taster.
Hier betrachte ich die GESAMTANLAGE wie sie im Normalfall betrieben werden darf. D.h. mit allen montierten Schutzabdeckungen etc. Das wird in der Betriebsanleitung und Schulungen des Personals geregelt, das ohne montierten Abdeckungen über Riemen etc. die Anlage bzw. der Maschinenteil nicht betrieben werden darf.
Also Sicherheitsfunktion 1 ist dann der Not-Halt, wo sich dann schon mal ein PL ergibt.

Weiter betrachte ich dann alle weiteren Sicherheitsfunktionen wie z.B. Schutzzäune und Wartungsöffnungen welche mit Endschaltern oder Zuhaltungen gesichert sind.
Schutzzaun 1 für Maschinenteil X -> PL
Schutzzaun 2 für Maschinenteil Y -> PL

So gehe ich die ganze Anlage durch.

Die einzelnen PL können dann halt unterschiedlich sein, woraus sich dann auch möglicherweise andere Architekturen für die Sicherheitstechnik ergeben.


Will nochmal betonen das dies die Methode von mir bzw. in dem Unternehmen ist wo ich arbeite. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das es zumindest nicht grob falsch ist.


----------



## Safety (15 Mai 2014)

Hallo Lumpi,
folgende Anmerkungen:
Die Handlung im Notfall ist eine ergänzende Schutzmaßnahme und wird  genauso so betrachtet wie die eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen, also keine generellen PLr, sondern abhängig von der Gefahr.
Oft ist es eine Diskussion ob man  die Handlung im Notfall überhaupt benötigt, da ja alles abgesichert ist.
Aber in den meisten Typ-C Normen (bzw. in allen die ich kenne) wird Not-Halt gefordert, aber auch hier völlig unterschiedlich bewertet Drehmaschinen PLc, Papierverarbeitung teilweise PLd.
Beispiele für benötigte Not-Halt, Abschalten der Hydraulikpumpen – platzen von Schläuchen. Oder auch  bei Werkzeug Maschinen Einrichten mit Tipptaster und Not-Halt in unmittelbarer Nähe.


----------



## sps_anfaenger (19 November 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Kann grundsätzlich ein PLc erreicht werden mit einem Frequenzumrichter ohne Safety-Funktionen?


----------



## volker (19 November 2014)

ohne weitere maßnahme nur pl b.
in verbindung mit einem schütz welches den umrichter in sto versetzt ja.

schau mal hier. kap.5 http://publikationen.dguv.de/dguv/pdf/10002/rep_0713.pdf


----------



## sps_anfaenger (19 November 2014)

könnt Ihr mir sagen, ob die Schaltung auf dem Bild dem PLc entspricht? Und wie gesagt der Fu hat keine Safety-Funktionen nur Canbus und Digitale Ein/Ausgänge.


Wenn ich den Aufbau beschreiben soll sagt bescheid ...


----------



## sps_anfaenger (20 November 2014)

Der Pfeil stellt eine Schutztür dar. Die Taster S1 und S2 verriegeln bzw. entriegeln die Schutztür und nimmt das Startsignal vom FU weg. Das Öffnen der Schutztür unterbricht durch das Not-halt Relais die Spannungsversorgung vom Schütz K1  und entnimmt die Freigabe vom FU. Ist es so möglich zu sagen welcher Kategorie das Prinzipschaltbild entspricht?


----------

